# Discus



## I<3Fish (May 10, 2010)

Your Views on Discus, Please?

Minimum Tank Size, Growth Rate, Tips, and Anything else...

I have a 30g, And Im wondering if I could somehow get some in there. Could i get just 2 because I heard they grow rather fast?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The people in my club who are into discus think you should have a least 6 in a 55 gallon and do large water changes at least weekly. Clean water is an absolute must and the more you change, the faster they grow. High protein food seems important, too. They are exchanging recipes containing beef heart and vitamins. Here's a whole site devoted to them. http://www.simplydiscus.com/library/index.shtml


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i got a couple discus in my 55 a week ago and they are doing really well. they started eating right away and everything. you could definitely do discus in a 30 gallon but it'll be easier with a bigger tank, as would be with any kind of fish. i don't know much about their growth rate but as emc said, they are gentle fish who need near perfect water quality. most places will tell you that you need soft water but you can get away with moderately hard water with the temp around 85. As for water changes go, I do 10 gallons every week in my 55 gallon which I think is more than enough for them.

Hope this helps


----------



## soulfly8 (May 13, 2010)

yeah you could do 2 in a 30g but thats about all and make sure to have good filter and clean water!


----------

